# WOC which is the blackest gel/cream liner?



## j4lyphe (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey ladies I really want to get a Black gel/cream liner and I'm debating between the Bobbi Brown gel liner in black or the MUFE Aqua Black Waterproof Cream eyeshadow. Which one is darker (bcuz many look grey on my NW45 skintone) and which one stays on longer if u have oily lids like I do? Just wanted to know bcuz I am thinking of getting one in the Sephora F& F sale.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 26, 2010)

I know you didn't ask, but I really like the one by Clinique.  (I think they call it a cream eyeliner though.)  It's overlooked IMO.  It's super black on my skin (NW50) though not as black as Smolder e/l, and it doesn't budge from my super oily eyelids once it dries.  It will smear if you touch it before it dries.  Also, it's waterproof and hasn't dried out in the 1 yr that I've had it.

  	I think it costs ~$14 so like ~$11 with the sale.

  	Disclaimer: This is the only non-pencil eyeliner that I've ever used.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Oct 27, 2010)

I use Inglot's Matte Black Pure Pigment with their Duraline (mixing medium) & eyeliner brush. It's so so so very black! ... and because it's a powder I can also use it as a base & eyeshadow too.

  	I know Inglot's hard to get for some so you could probably do a simlar thing with another brands pigment & mixing medium?


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 27, 2010)

Another vote for Clinique Brush-On Cream Liner - True Black, applies effortlessly and does not budge once dry.


----------



## iadoremac (Oct 27, 2010)

Sleek cosmetics also has a black eyeliner its super black and i'm nw47


----------



## User38 (Oct 27, 2010)

MUFE, BB, MAC all make a great gel el in blackest blacks.. I think the blackness depends on your personal preference.. I look for black AND waterproof.


----------



## driz69 (Oct 27, 2010)

The darkest black that i know of whic i find better than blacktrack is the wet wild gel liner and its only 4 bucks at drugstores.


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 27, 2010)

I believe I must have bought one which was defected. It literally was like trying to scrape for gold!! It was so dry and clumpy.



iadoremac said:


> *Sleek *cosmetics also has a black *eyeliner* its super black and i'm nw47


----------



## User38 (Oct 27, 2010)

I keep all my gel cream el, paint pots and any cream es well capped and if they feel a bit dry or start separating from the edges, I put in a droplet of an oil based eye makeup remover (I use Bifacils - Lancome) and leave it on top overnight -- usually the next day they look brand new


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks ladies i will go try out the Clinique one to see how that one works (Ive tried the MUFE one and it really DOES NOT budge on my oily lids but I want to try out the Clinique and BB one as well to see how long they last and to see if theyre darker than the MUFE one).


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice HerGreyness, I even tried wetting the brush [as well as the product], no bueno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perhaps when my Clinique finishes i'll possibly give Sleek a try again.



j4lyphe said:


> Thanks ladies i will go try out the Clinique one to see how that one works (Ive tried the MUFE one and it really DOES NOT budge on my oily lids but I want to try out the Clinique and BB one as well to see how long they last and to see if theyre darker than the MUFE one).


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 28, 2010)

j4lyphe said:


> Thanks ladies i will go try out the Clinique one to see how that one works (Ive tried the MUFE one and it really DOES NOT budge on my oily lids but I want to try out the Clinique and BB one as well to see how long they last and to see if theyre darker than the MUFE one).



 	Let us know which one you prefer!  I may want to try a different brand/kind when my Clinique runs outs.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 28, 2010)

I tried to get my hands on the Bobbi Brown gel liner at the Sephora F&F sale. Alas its sold out! oh well I'll try the Bobbi Brown counter at Bloomingdale's tomorrow.


----------



## summerblue (Oct 28, 2010)

If you look closely in strong light, you will see that the MUFE has a slight blue undertone.  I also found that this flaked on me.  Bobbi Brown to me is like MAC's Black Black Chromaline (which I absolutely adore because it wears like iron) & both are a tar black color -- think asphalt.  Many say the BB also wears extremely well.  Check out the BB reviews on QVC.com.  For the most true, purist black my #1 choice is Shu Uemura which also wears extremely well.  My 2nd choice would be MAC's Blacktrack.  The only one I haven't checked out yet that gets rave reviews is Clinique's.  Whatever you do stay away from Tarte's Clay liner which completely dries in like a month.  For an inexpensive drugstore brand, Wet 'n Wild to me is like Blacktrack -- slightly glossy.  My HG's are Black Black Chromaline & Shu Uemura.

  	Just for the heck of it, you should check out MUFE new Aqualesse(sp.) liquid colors.  Just saw it on the Sephora site today.  It's a water- based pigment(?) that is safe to you anywhere on the body including the eyes -- technically is would be a liquid liner.  On my way to Sephora tomorrow to check this new baby out.  Note to self, check out the Clinique gel liner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Let us know what you choose.


----------



## she (Oct 28, 2010)

i like blacktrack fluidline- it doesn't budge on me. i will, however, be trying the wet and wild liner; i've heard good things about it from others.


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Summerblue- I am kinda leaning towards the Bobbi Brown if it ever comes back in stock on Sephora.com (my local Sephora store doesnt carry the BB line).
  	@ She: I have tried MAC's Blacktrack and it is not black enough for me, it shows up dark grey on me. I have tried the MUFE Aqua black cream eye shadow and that truly does not budge but it seems to be just a smidge darker than the Fluidline so it still shows up grey (maybe the mua didnt apply enough since the tester was really dried out?).
  	Gonna go to the Clinique counter at my Macy's to see how that one goes


----------



## summerblue (Oct 29, 2010)

BB is also sold at the major department stores & at QVC.com


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 30, 2010)

So I tried the Clinique cream liner, it is darker than MAC's Blactrack and the MUFE aqua cream BUT it is not as long-wearing as either of the 2. I had it on for 10 hours and it did start to fade and smudge at the outer corner of my eyes (I have oily lids). But I do like the darkness of it- it would probably be more long-lasting if maybe I use a primer like UDPP underneath it.
  	If the BB gel liner doesn't come back in stock on Sephora I will order it from elsewhere.


----------



## summerblue (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, you have oily lids & w/o primer it lasted 10 hours!  I think that's terrific!  I'll have to check the Clinique out -- like a need more than 2 favs! lol!


----------



## sillygirl82 (Oct 30, 2010)

I vote for the Clinique cream liner.  I've had my jar since February and it hasn't dried out yet.  It stays true black and doesn't smudge all day.


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad to hear that you gave it try, do let us know how BB gel liner goes when you're able to purchase it, sounds like its hot property, considering its sold out everywhere.


j4lyphe said:


> So I tried the Clinique cream liner, it is darker than MAC's Blactrack and the MUFE aqua cream BUT it is not as long-wearing as either of the 2. I had it on for 10 hours and it did start to fade and smudge at the outer corner of my eyes (I have oily lids). But I do like the darkness of it- it would probably be more long-lasting if maybe I use a primer like UDPP underneath it.
> If the BB gel liner doesn't come back in stock on Sephora I will order it from elsewhere.


----------



## User38 (Oct 31, 2010)

the Clinique gel cream is lovely -- but I use it as a base for black ES... because it is not long wearing and smudges too easily.

  	Fluidline stays put and won't smudge.. but BB is black and far easier to work with imo since it takes a nano second more to dry fully you can work it better.
  	BB's gels are all excellent for colour and longeivity.


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the insight HerGreyness, i'll definitely give BB liner a try one day.


----------



## moonlit (Nov 2, 2010)

I felt that the bobi brown gel eyeliner dried faster - itw as hard to apply

  	I have another gel liner from bobbi brown called saphire and it hasnt dried out

  	black track from mac is a creamy texture.. love the consistency

  	in my opinion bobbi brown and mac are more or less the same.. just slightly different.. I want to try the mufe one.


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 24, 2010)

I finally got the BB gel liner in Black Ink and I loveeee it. It is so black and applies so smoothly- I hardly use pencil liner to line my upper eyelid anymore lol And best of all it stays on till I take it off and it lasts through my eyes watering, me rubbing my eyes and me adding rewetting drops to my contact lens. I love it!


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^^^ excellent!!


----------



## summerblue (Nov 24, 2010)

j4lyphe said:


> I finally got the BB gel liner in Black Ink and I loveeee it. It is so black and applies so smoothly- I hardly use pencil liner to line my upper eyelid anymore lol And best of all it stays on till I take it off and it lasts through my eyes watering, me rubbing my eyes and me adding rewetting drops to my contact lens. I love it!


	So glad you finally got it & are pleased!


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybelline Eye Studio Lasting Drame Gel Liner.

  	The bomb.com

  	It's about $10 at your local drugstore and is superior to any cream/gel liner that I've ever used.  The texture is creamy & highly pigmented.  It's water resistant- that thing does not budge AT ALL.


----------



## ijiggle4makeup (Jan 2, 2011)

wetnwild is the best creme liner because it is intensely pigmented! i use the mac blacktrack in the day for like school, etc but i love to use the wetnwild one at night cause it really stands out and it stays on longer than my mac in my opinion. only down is it is thicker than the mac and u kinda have to get used to applying it with a stiffer brush.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 11, 2011)

I've only tried MAC's Blacktrack and WnW's Black. I got the Wet N Wild about a month ago and I find myself reaching for it a lot more than I reach for the MAC. And I absolutely love using MAC's 231 brush to apply it. Got that recommendation from another Specktra poster and I'm glad she shared that tip. That brush is great for gel liners.


----------



## JessArtStar (Jun 23, 2011)

I LOVE Fluid Line in Black Track with Carbon on top for a full color. Its the only product I use when I do winged eyeliner. LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!


----------



## sss215 (Jul 24, 2011)

I love Wet 'n' Wild's Mega Eyes Creme Eyeliner in Black.  Its dark, silky smooth and dry not wet, so no need to wait for it to dry. Its longlasting, waterproof, and its super cheap! 
 [h=1][/h]


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

MAC's Black Black chromaline is pretty darn black...


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mufe Aqua black is great. Deep black and won't smude. Clinique is very creamy and a true, deep, black. However, it smudges if you touch your eye. I don't, but I know some people can't help it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 24, 2011)

I  never got my hands on that Bobbi Brown Black Ink. However I did finally get the Wet N Wild Mega Eyes Creme Eyeliner. Mama likes!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jul 24, 2011)

Wet n Wild Creme Line and e.l.f. cream liner in black.


----------



## symonechitown (Jul 20, 2015)

Wanting to revive this thread with so many new products on the line.  I have NW47 skin and I use MAC Black Black Chromaline but wanting something a bit darker and rich.  Is there anything out there better?


----------



## SassyDove (Jul 20, 2015)

I think blackness is a lot about sheen, and I like Stila Stay All Day Waterproof liquid liner with the felt tip pen because it comes off very matte.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 20, 2015)

Inglot AMC liner in 77


----------



## symonechitown (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks DILLIGAF.  I just ordered it. SassyDove, I'm horrible with eyeliner pens.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 20, 2015)

Tarte's Clay Paint Liner is really black, IMO.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Tarte's Clay Paint Liner is really black, IMO.


  I have this and haven't used it yet. Can you believe it?


----------



## MsKb (Nov 4, 2015)

Inglot AMC Liner 77! blackest liner i've tried


----------



## sss215 (Nov 10, 2015)

MsKb said:


> Inglot AMC Liner 77! blackest liner i've tried


  truth!   Anastasia's is a good one too.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 23, 2015)

Gucci has a new gel liner it's super black and does not budge once it sets.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 23, 2015)

Inglot 77 is SO inky black I don't use it often because its too intense! It sets really nicely too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 28, 2015)

I still love and use mufe aqua black.  Can't wait to look into the others.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 29, 2015)

Urban Decays seems to be the blackest I've tested but it's always dried up in the display case so that has turned me off to it... I've run into ashy looking black liners in my experience so I've been using L'oreal liquid liner pencil in Carbon Black and it has never let me down... Stay away from the Milani one though, it's not very good quality sadly...


----------



## sagehen (Nov 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Urban Decays seems to be the blackest I've tested but it's always dried up in the display case so that has turned me off to it... I've run into ashy looking black liners in my experience so I've been using L'oreal liquid liner pencil in Carbon Black and it has never let me down... Stay away from the Milani one though, it's not very good quality sadly...


I found the out about the Milani liquid liner the hard way. Dried out fast as heck because the top wouldn't stay on. And the tip was only good for a couple of weeks.


----------



## primetimebeauty (Jan 6, 2016)

Inglot Gel in #77 is literally the blackest eyeliner Ive ever owned. It doesnt budge either.


----------



## Myth (Feb 16, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Gucci has a new gel liner it's super black and does not budge once it sets.



Is it scented?  I've heard lots of Gucci beauty products are.  Also is it matte, satin, glossy etc?  TIA!


----------



## Tknappe (Sep 6, 2016)

Lurve the BB.


----------

